# Legolas vs. Glorfindel



## Link (Mar 8, 2003)

Who would win.


I picked Glorfindel.


----------



## FrankSinatra (Mar 8, 2003)

*Yes*

No doubt, Glorfindel.


----------



## Burb (Mar 8, 2003)

Glorfindel would rip legolas apart.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Mar 8, 2003)

Glorfindell killed a Balrog and is an ancient elven prince of the greatest elf-kingdom of all time. Legolas is the son of a king. I wonder who would winn...


----------



## Ithrynluin (Mar 8, 2003)

Glorfindel, without a doubt. He is a High Elf, Legolas is not. I think that's quite a distinction.
If Legolas was pitted against a Balrog would he have succeeded in killing it? Who can say, but I believe he would have perished in the attempt without much success.


----------



## Celebithil (Mar 8, 2003)

> Glorfindel, without a doubt. He is a High Elf, Legolas is not. I think that's quite a distinction.
> If Legolas was pitted against a Balrog would he have succeeded in killing it? Who can say, but I believe he would have perished in the attempt without much success.



I agree completely


----------



## ms Greenleaf (Mar 8, 2003)

I actually chose Legolas just because of the arguments you put up... I would gamble on the underdog because if I won it would mean more cash


----------



## Minas (Mar 9, 2003)

*Legolas scared of Balrog*

When Legolas was confronter by the Balrog in Moria he dropped his bow and let out a squeal. 
Glorfindel could ride out to confront the 9 and had already killed a balrog.
No contest


----------



## Hobbit-GalRosie (Mar 9, 2003)

> When Legolas was confronter by the Balrog in Moria he dropped his bow and let out a squeal.



I just got through reading FotR again and oddly I don't remember that, when exactly did it happen?

Anyway, I agree with everyone who thought Glorfindel would win, and I think it would be no contest. And I wouldn't be placing any bets so I wouldn't worry about the odds.


----------



## Maeglin (Mar 10, 2003)

A wise and correct choice by all of you with the exception of Ms Greenleaf. If the 2 were to fight it would be a duel lasting no longer than a span of 11.87 seconds!


----------



## FoolOfATook (Mar 10, 2003)

This isn't even a contest- Glorfindel would tear Legolas apart. It's kind of like if, say, Boromir challenged Beren, or Shadowfax dared to take on the legendary Bill the Pony.


----------



## Elfarmari (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: Legolas scared of Balrog*



> _Originally posted by Minas _
> *When Legolas was confronter by the Balrog in Moria he dropped his bow and let out a squeal. *


Actually, he said something like 'Ai, ai, a Balrog! A Balrog is come!', which is just about as useful. Although they wouldn't directly fight eachother, Glorfindel is easily more powerful.


----------



## jimmyboy (Mar 14, 2003)

> 'Ai, ai, a Balrog! A Balrog is come!'


Hmm. Not too convincing if you're gonna try to tell me that Glorfindel would be defeated. 

On the other hand, Glorfindel looked pretty girly to me in the movie version of LOTR. In this case, I'd place my money on Legolas.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Mar 14, 2003)

Actualy, it might depend on how far apart the two started... I don't recall reading anywhere that Glorfindell was a master archer, although Legolas can draw his bow and have it strung in the blink of an eye... Legolas might have a fighting chance, but only because it takes one arrow to kill someone if it's stratigically placed, say in the middle of the chest


----------



## Lantarion (Mar 14, 2003)

Haha. 
I also voted for Glorfindel, but the question is quite vague: in hand-to-hand armoured combat Glor would win, hands down; if the two were a long way from each other I think Legolas would make Glorfindel look like a porcupine before he had even seen his bow. 
But as the latter is very, very rare scenario I think voting for Glorfindel would be wise.


----------



## Beleg (Mar 14, 2003)

This is the funniest thread that i have ever come across!! LoL.

Definately Glorifindel! I dare Legolas to stop a Black-Rider while even the Witch-King feared Glorifindel. Conclusion! Glorifindel GO!



> Boromir challenged Beren, or Shadowfax dared to take on the legendary bill the pony



The legendary bill the Pony would only remain as a Legend, the rest would be destroyed. Afterall Shadowfax is the NinjaHorse!!! 

Conclusion: Shadowfax go!


----------



## Gil-Galad (Mar 14, 2003)

Well............
1 I hate .......I do hate Legolas.
2He did nothing actually.He is the only one from the fellowship who didnot have any personal development,who didnot change.
3Glorfindel is GREATER THAN LEGOLAS IN EVERY ASPECT WE COMPARE THEM.

I think that explains for who I will vote.


----------



## Lady_of_Gondor (Mar 14, 2003)

No contest...........Definately Glorfindel. He is much older and wiser, and he has had much more battle experience. Legolas, though noble in his own right, is just a woodland elf. And besides that he is a mere child in the span of an elvish lifetime. It would be like a healthy 35 year old man challanging a 8 year old to a dual. There's hardly an argument here for Legolas.


----------



## legolasismine (Mar 14, 2003)

I place all my money on Legolas!
Why cause if he won I'd get all your money.....lol but if he lost I'd really wouldn't care cause I still love him!


----------



## Beleg (Mar 15, 2003)

And may i ask why do you love him?


----------



## ms Greenleaf (Mar 15, 2003)

And if it is Bloom mania then well I will not be surprised just sad.


----------



## Beleg (Mar 15, 2003)

The name Tells Us.


----------



## ms Greenleaf (Mar 15, 2003)

Not nessessarily.... I have aname like that but I like the book lEGOLAS


----------



## legolasismine (Mar 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Beleg_strongbow _
> *And may i ask why do you love him? *



Well I loved him way before they casted Orlando to him but now I love them both cause there hot,and cause I love their personalitys.


----------



## Mirabella (Mar 15, 2003)

*stifling laughter* Legolas would probably win, because all the Legolas groupies would surround Glorfindel with flaming whips and beat him to a pulp  

I am only joking here and mean no offense to any of the Legolas fans out there. The whole question is moot, anyhow, because in only rare instances have Elves ever gone against Elves.


----------



## Elendil01 (Mar 15, 2003)

I say Legolas and what the heck r u guys talking about he didn't drop his bow when he saw the Balrog in Moria and how would you know that Glorfindel is stronger if they barely even talk about him. Also Glorfindel never rode against the NAzgul. The second he heard themhe sent Frodo on his hourse and Frodo rode from them by himself!!!!


----------



## Flame of Udûn (Mar 15, 2003)

Read _The Silmarillion_ and _Unfinished Tales_ before you say that Glorfindel is barely spoken about.


----------



## Elendil01 (Mar 15, 2003)

I have read The Silmarillion and Glorfindel is only mentioned in 4 or 5 pages


----------



## Inderjit S (Mar 16, 2003)

1. Glorfindel is one of the most powerful of all the Noldor. He held the flanks when Trugons and Fingons Noldorin army were escaping from the Nirnaeth. 

2. He is lord of the Golden Flower and he kicked butt in Fall of Gondolin. 

3. He slew a Balrog. He didn't wail, unlike an elf I know.





> Also Glorfindel never rode against the NAzgul.



Wrong.



> October 11; 3018 He (Glorfindel) drives the riders off the bridge of Mietheitel


 -Appendix; Tale of Years; LoTR
Plus:



> Then the Witch-King laughed...But Glorfidnel rode up then on his white horse, and in the midst of his laughter the witc king turned to flight...


 Appendix; A; LoTR

Even the Lord of the Nazgul was afraid of him. 

Soem more quotes if you like:



> He (Elrond) sends out scouts north, south and west. These scouts are Elves of power.


 HoME 7-Gandalf's delay.



> This suppostion would indeed explain the air of sancity that surronds Glorfindel


 HoME 12-Last Writings



> We can thus understand why he seems so powerful a figure and almost angelic.


 HoME 12-Last Writings



> It is evident that he was a Elda of high and noble spirit.


 HoME 12-Last Writings


----------



## Elendil01 (Mar 17, 2003)

If Glorfindel is so great why was his only role in FOTR taken by Arwen in the movie!!!!!!!!!! 

I would say Elrond could take Glorfindel, hell, I'd guess his daughter could take him

This is only my opinion


----------



## Flame of Udûn (Mar 18, 2003)

Peter Jackson did not want the bother of casting and writing scenes for a character who had only a relatively small part. This way he would have one big character instead of two smaller ones. I can't say I was happy about it but I understand it.


----------

